
Ask HN: What's the current state of remote work/telecommuting? - soroso
What&#x27;s the current state of remote work? I know different parts of the world react differently to this trend.<p>Do you see this trend going up or down? Strongly or weakly?<p>If you&#x27;re a decision maker, have you considered remote worker? If yes, why? If you considered and rejected this concept, then why?
======
gt2
Still an upward trend of medium strength.

I do know more people working remotely now than ever.

And I see more employers and clients voluntarily stating that remote is OK for
new positions.

Then again, I still know some people that would prefer to go to an office to
keep the separation of work and home.

I think remote works great for the majority of development jobs. You get a
larger talent pool regardless of location, you can pay less for office space,
the developers tend to be more self-managing, and everyone is forced to
communicate openly in public forums (Slack, project tools, etc).

